# Got to join the P21DD club today



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

The light popped on yesterday morning. 

P21DD was its name. 41900 miles. 

Dropped it off today at the dealer to get fixed along with a oil change. 

Was really nice having the "special coverage" pay for the repair.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Just looked up when this happened to me. It happened last October at 40,242 miles. Must be something about these tanks and 40k miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine lasted to 191K miles. I think that's pretty unusual though. The only thing that seems for sure is that they will fail at some point.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm at 39,998 right now!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

What code is this? DEF tank?? DEF heater?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> What code is this? DEF tank?? DEF heater?


From my "common issues" thread:

Symptoms: Could be a DEF Quality poor message (P20EE) but usually a code (P21DD) for the DEF heater. Sometimes these messages are related to each other. The P21DD is more definitive. 
Solution - DEF Tank Reservoir Heater – Replacement part number 23377881 (replaces 22978800). Update: In my case, it gave the DEF quality poor message but the CEL never actually lit up.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> From my "common issues" thread:
> 
> Symptoms: Could be a DEF Quality poor message (P20EE) but usually a code (P21DD) for the DEF heater. Sometimes these messages are related to each other. The P21DD is more definitive.
> Solution - DEF Tank Reservoir Heater – Replacement part number 23377881 (replaces 22978800). Update: In my case, it gave the DEF quality poor message but the CEL never actually lit up.


You can also get a P20B9 code, but that usually only comes after one of the other codes or the def quality poor message have already reared their heads. 

I was just short of 60,000 miles when my DEF heater went.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> You can also get a P20B9 code, but that usually only comes after one of the other codes or the def quality poor message have already reared their heads.
> 
> I was just short of 60,000 miles when my DEF heater went.


Thanks. I added that info to the common issues thread.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tried to remote start my car this morning and it promptly stopped after a few seconds. I tried again and nothing. First thing that popped into my head was CEL. Sure enough, it was a CEL and it was P21DD. I'll be dropping it off after work today. Just hit 40,000km last week.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Our DEF heater went at a little over 44k miles - DEF Reductant Heater Low Voltage was our code, I believe.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Tried to remote start my car this morning and it promptly stopped after a few seconds. I tried again and nothing. First thing that popped into my head was CEL. Sure enough, it was a CEL and it was P21DD. I'll be dropping it off after work today. Just hit 40,000km last week.


Any speed limitation?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Nothing yet. Will update with any new info.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Any speed limitation?


She'll be spending the night and the day tomorrow. They said "it needs a reservoir and it'll be in tomorrow". I didn't really ask for details, but I assume that is the entire assembly it needs when the heater goes? Nonetheless, should be done tomorrow.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I had my it first CEL with my 2014 CTD a few weeks ago at 30150 miles. It turned out to be the glow plug control module... and then the dealer calls me and tells me the glow plug control module wasn't sending the right current to the DEF heater ...so...my DEF heater was replaced with the new upgraded DEF part along with a new glow plug controller module...all covered under warranty and all parts were at the dealer the next day after they were ordered....the dealer had my car for 3 days but I was issued a new 2017 Cruze to drive while my car was being repaired....can't really complain I guess...at least GM has paid some attention to the defective DEF heater with this car and has come out with a updated part and extended the warranty with this issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> She'll be spending the night and the day tomorrow. They said "it needs a reservoir and it'll be in tomorrow". I didn't really ask for details, but I assume that is the entire assembly it needs when the heater goes? Nonetheless, should be done tomorrow.


It's the part in the middle, as I understand it, but not the entire thing.



2014Oilburner said:


> I had my it first CEL with my 2014 CTD a few weeks ago at 30150 miles. It turned out to be the glow plug control module... and then the dealer calls me and tells me the glow plug control module wasn't sending the right current to the DEF heater ...so...my DEF heater was replaced with the new upgraded DEF part along with a new glow plug controller module...all covered under warranty and all parts were at the dealer the next day after they were ordered....the dealer had my car for 3 days but I was issued a new 2017 Cruze to drive while my car was being repaired....can't really complain I guess...at least GM has paid some attention to the defective DEF heater with this car and has come out with a updated part and extended the warranty with this issue.


I think this is only the first or second time I've heard of a faulty glow plug module. Definitely not a common issue.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> It's the part in the middle, as I understand it, but not the entire thing.


Either way, picked her up today at lunch break and she's back to normal. Nice quick and efficient service from my dealer as usual.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Either way, picked her up today at lunch break and she's back to normal. Nice quick and efficient service from my dealer as usual.


What part number did they replace?

I'm glad to hear it's back to normal.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> What part number did they replace?
> 
> I'm glad to hear it's back to normal.


The number of the new part you mean? Here's a pic of the relevant section of the workorder. My apologies on behalf of Imgur. They can't seem to keep my photo in landscape mode. I'd upload it here but my phone's photo size is too high and I don't feel like reformating it.
http://imgur.com/a/z5LHV


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> The number of the new part you mean? Here's a pic of the relevant section of the workorder. My apologies on behalf of Imgur. They can't seem to keep my photo in landscape mode. I'd upload it here but my phone's photo size is too high and I don't feel like reformating it.
> http://imgur.com/a/z5LHV


Thanks, it's what i thought it was. And the formatting looked OK for me.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the P21DD code yesterday. 58K miles on the car. Scheduling service now....


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

new member today ,:blink: for the P21DD code. no messages just check engine light. 77,000 klms. an 4 years old next month. sure glad they extended warranty on this part.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Will the car go into limp mode if the cel is ignored?

Just got the code yesterday @ 79,000 km. The earliest my dealer can service it is next Tuesday. Do I dare drive the car very far?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

dougc905 said:


> Will the car go into limp mode if the cel is ignored?
> 
> Just got the code yesterday @ 79,000 km. The earliest my dealer can service it is next Tuesday. Do I dare drive the car very far?


When I got this code I still drove the car to my work(17miles) for two days and then to the dealer(23miles) without the car going into limp mode. I am not saying that the car won't go into limp mode but that was my experience with the issue.


----------



## DieselGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

mine lasted a month ago at 74,000 miles. p21dd the fix was deleted system


----------



## Johnny H (Apr 30, 2014)

Count me into the P21DD club also at 46485 kilometers.
First CEL that has appeared since new. 
Gonna check warranty action on Monday. Canadian CTD's better have extended warranty coverage also, as these heaters are clearly failure prone.
Probably would have been recalled if there were a definitive safety correlation. Otherwise its consumer diligence and knowledge. Thanks Chevy forums!

Does anyone have a link to the electrical diagram of these. I want to do a resistance/continuity check of the heater Cct? THX

Johnny H


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Johnny H said:


> Gonna check warranty action on Monday. Canadian CTD's better have extended warranty coverage also, as these heaters are clearly failure prone.


You should have received a letter from GM Canada in November 2016. It is_ Special Coverage Program 29400._


----------

